# 41 CWC 3 gill Speed King



## mrg (Apr 17, 2022)

Ok, I got this project back on the road, 41 CWC 3 gill Speed King, looked to be old beatup OG paint with a couple of small touch ups but weird thing is the front fender's Speed King style striping & detail looks OG and old but their is blue paint underneath?, I can't see anybody restoring it so close yrs ago so my question is did CWC do like Schwinn and repaint and reuse parts in house when needed, I have had Schwinn's with different color paint, decals or even chrome underneath OG paint jobs!, also Speed King was sold the a secondary distributor, W Bingham  so different striping and some times last yrs equipment compared to Roadmaster.


----------



## kreika (Apr 18, 2022)

I remember being told original paint from the period shouldn’t crackle like it has on the white portions of the fenders?


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

Don’t know about that, I have a few old OG bikes with checked paint?


----------



## kreika (Apr 19, 2022)

It was on an old twin bar of mine that had crackling as well. Something about the paint types. But who knows what he may have smoking? 🤣


----------



## Gully (Apr 19, 2022)

Must be the black and white paint with the whitewalls, but man I like these bikes!  I've been thinking of buying one for sale here.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 19, 2022)

Gully said:


> Must be the black and white paint with the whitewalls, but man I like these bikes!  I've been thinking of buying one for sale here.



I would have bought that one for sale if I could have snuck all that beautiful dirt and grime on that bike past the finicky Aussie quarantine inspectors. Knowing my luck they'll order it for a steam clean and destroy the beauty mother nature created.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

There was a similar 41 Roadmaster version for sale here a while back, I bought this one a while back but had to find a few parts, it changed a little bit more today.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 19, 2022)

The one below is still for sale. Kills me to look at it again........









						Sold - 41 Speedking | Archive (sold)
					

Original paint 1941 Speedking 26” bike. New Electra tires that I got dirty to match the bike.  I will pack, insure and ship to the lower 48.  $950 plus shipping .  No horn.




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

ozzie said:


> The one below is still for sale. Kills me to look at it again........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SpeedKing but a different model called a bent tank, mine is a 3 gill, seems like there are a few more bent tanks around, I just really like the 3 gill model and have not kept any bent tanks except one that is a 36 ( supposedly they didn't make them in 36 ) badged a Goodyear WingFoot.


----------



## ozzie (Apr 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> SpeedKing but a different model called a bent tank, mine is a 3 gill, seems like there are a few more bent tanks around, I just really like the 3 gill model and have not kept any bent tanks except one that is a 36 ( supposedly they didn't make them in 36 ) badged a Goodyear WingFoot.



Thanks. I also just noticed the difference in the frames.


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2022)

@ozzie, The look of the tank is the big difference to me, long curve! ( not as much as a 4 gill tho! ) some changes today, I liked that rack but it just didn't fit right & tried a few other, have a bunch of variations of similar CWC racks with odd little differences ( look like they would fit the same till you actually try, blue rack in the middle is a Snyder ), had to bend the fender mount on both racks to get the legs to go on the axles but the tail lite rack rubbed the top of the fender, front mounts a little longer, rear center fender mount different lengths and that's one thing, no hole in the fender for mount and 2 rear fender braces, seems like most CWC's that have the rack/fender mount only have 1 fender brace?, so maybe this bike being a standard fork, no horn in tank model, not a lot of info on these SpeedKing's and in the W Bingham catalogs some pic are year old Roadmasters so as alot of resellers some bikes were a little different.


----------



## Gully (Apr 20, 2022)

ozzie said:


> The one below is still for sale. Kills me to look at it again........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me as well!


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

I’ve had this OG SpeedKing bent tank hanging on the wall for years waiting for the right OG red bike!


----------



## ozzie (Apr 20, 2022)

mrg said:


> I’ve had this OG SpeedKing bent tank hanging on the wall for years waiting for the right OG red bike!View attachment 1610741
> View attachment 1610742



Sweet.


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2022)

We will have to do a Speedking ride. I have a bent tank 1941 speedking, a girls 1941 tall frame speedking, and another 1941 Speedmaster bent tank one as well.


----------



## mrg (Apr 20, 2022)

I know the seat is correct, I've had it on a few and seen it on many 40-41 CWC's they are Lobdel but must all be juveniles seats as they all bottom out/weak springs, @slick ?, never had any other brand/model do that unless the were broke/worn out so will probably swap out before a longer ride!


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> I know the seat is correct, I've had it on a few and seen it on many 40-41 CWC's they are Lobdel but must all be juveniles seats as they all bottom out/weak springs, @slick ?, never had any other brand/model do that unless the were broke/worn out so will probably swap out before a longer ride!View attachment 1610814
> View attachment 1610815




Mine isn't a lobdell on either of mine. That seat would be correct on a prewar Shelby though. I have a buddy that needs that seat. Mine are oil cloth material. I forgot what brand?


----------



## dogdart (Apr 21, 2022)

mrg said:


> I’ve had this OG SpeedKing bent tank hanging on the wall for years waiting for the right OG red bike!View attachment 1610741
> View attachment 1610742



I've got the bike for that tank


----------



## mrg (Apr 21, 2022)

👍


----------



## oldfart36 (Apr 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> I know the seat is correct, I've had it on a few and seen it on many 40-41 CWC's they are Lobdel but must all be juveniles seats as they all bottom out/weak springs, @slick ?, never had any other brand/model do that unless the were broke/worn out so will probably swap out before a longer ride!View attachment 1610814
> View attachment 1610815





slick said:


> Mine isn't a lobdell on either of mine. That seat would be correct on a prewar Shelby though. I have a buddy that needs that seat. Mine are oil cloth material. I forgot what brand?





That Lobdell is the correct original seat


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 24, 2022)

mrg said:


> I’ve had this OG SpeedKing bent tank hanging on the wall for years waiting for the right OG red bike!View attachment 1610741
> View attachment 1610742



Kinda looks like my 41 W Flyer set up


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 9, 2022)

kreika said:


> I remember being told original paint from the period shouldn’t crackle like it has on the white portions of the fenders?



Here’s a all original with the crackle package


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a all original with the crackle package
> 
> View attachment 1622894
> 
> View attachment 1622895



Mira... 👀 ✌️ 👀
Nice.!....Bike.!!!


----------



## ditchpig (May 9, 2022)

Kickstand3 said:


> Here’s a all original with the crackle package
> 
> View attachment 1622894
> 
> View attachment 1622895



Beautiful ride! The tiny cracks in the original paint (priceless) look like antique fine bone china. Gotta love it! Shifter is amazing!


----------



## mrg (May 15, 2022)

Seems like most of the SpeedKing's are bent tanks, any other 3 gill's like mine?


----------

